# Very sad story



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

This story on our local news really makes me want to always groom Indy myself ...










http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=4679357


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that is so sad







I think that was extreme neglect to think that poor little dog was left long enough on a table or in a serious and dangerous predicament without being noticed and saved.








I trust our groomer 100% and I know she never leaves a dog on a table if she is not there to supervise what is taking place. I hope that groomer is punished for such dreadful neglect and cruelty


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, that is just terrible.

Just another reason why I am trying to learn how to do it myself.

I feel so sorry for the family.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg...








I dont trust any groomers in my area...


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh that is just devastating







The groomer I go to is right out in the open and has about 4 tables going with other groomers that work for her, there is always someone near them when they are on the tables. That is just soooo sad, gosh


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, how incredibly sad....









Hearing things like this is the reason I groom Massimo myself...









I'm so sorry for that poor family....


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I can't read the story because it will be too upsetting...I am upset knowing that one of our little angels lost there life at the hands of a groomer. 

I did want to say that when I first got Teddy...a little one at a local grooming salon lost his life because the dryer that they use malfunctioned and burned the little one alive. I still can't think of this without crying for that little one. How could they not have heard his screams. The place has since gone out of business, but too late.

I have taken Teddy to a groomer once and stayed in the outer room...and he still got a cut on his eye....never again. I do all his grooming and although I know I am not perfect he does get compliments on how he looks. 

God bless the little ones who suffer at the hands of bad groomers and the families that love them still.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's incredibly sad.That groomer should find another line of work,like coal mining or something.It's hard enough for me to leave Boo at the groomers already.I wish I hadn't read that article.







I've been thinking of buying some clippers & trying to do it myself.But it looks so hard & Boo won't be still for me.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That poor innocent dog. What a horrible senseless death.

I love my groomer. She works by herself and her husband helps her wash the larger dogs. She lets me put up a bulliten board about our rescues and grooms them for free. I pop in her place all the time and see for myself how well she takes care of her dogs.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That is just so very sad! Makes me even more thankful for our Groomer. I have watched her many, many times have to stop grooming on her table and she NEVER ever walks away and leaves a dog there. She always takes the dog with her, and if she needs to deal with a client she puts the dog down on the floor and if she needs to take a phone call she puts the dog in a crate. She is just a natural at what she does. 

Thank you for the heads up though.
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sad, tragic, and avoidable death. I'm horrified to read that. And so glad that Bonnie is home groomed - not by me but we have a groomer come to the house. He bathes Bonnie in our kitchen sink and grooms her on the counter.

Oh that poor baby. And the family. Brings tears to my eyes. I hope the person responsible is brought to justice - but the animal cruelty laws are typically so lax that they'll probably get away with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

This story really hit home for me as far as my deepest fears about what could happen







I am no groomer, but Indy is the most precious little baby to us and we don't have a groomer we trust , so I do the best I can myself. I just take one look into Indy's eyes and see the trust and love he has for us and melt







I can't imagine what the family in the news story is going through







My heart goes out to them and for their precious little one


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

What a sad story.







I can't imagine how the family feels.
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

wow, that is horrible....well, I won't be wanting the re-visit that type of situation. I already purchased alot of grooming supplies.

I already see Angie freaks out with the blow dryer, so I try to blow her while she hangs on my shoulder, so we are both under the heat and I can moniter that it doesn't get too warm.

What a horrible story.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats just horrible, I know those harness they use make me a bit nervous


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I was showing my husband this article because he grew up in West Haven, Connecticut. He suddenly blurts out, "I know THAT family. Their home was on *** (leaving blank for their privacy).....when I was a kid."
Sometimes it sure is a small world we live in.























We always stay and watch Bella's full grooming. In between trips to the groomers for trims...I shampoo her myself. I could never walk away and not know what was happening to my girl. The worry and stress would make my blood pressure higher than it already is.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I stopped taking Oliver to the groomers about 6 months ago when I found out the groomer (at the vet's office mind u) was sedating them without owner knowlege.







That was the end of that for me!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I was showing my husband this article because he grew up in West Haven, Connecticut. He suddenly blurts out, "I know THAT family. Their home was on *** (leaving blank for their privacy).....when I was a kid."
> Sometimes it sure is a small world we live in.
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it is a small world, They had their little one for 9 years and had gone to that groomer before. I feel so bad for them







They must be devastated, I can't even imagine what they are going through.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

There must be excellent groomers with well run shops, but it sure seems like we hear an awful lot of stories that tell us there are at least equal or more that are our worst nightmare.







The groomer Bella had before her latest one was certified a "Master Groomer". I went searching to find out what that really meant and came across a couple good articles.

http://www.findagroomer.com/pet-owner-help.htm

*"Approximately 10% to 15% of U.S. pet grooming businesses belong to national grooming organizations, or regional grooming associations. For a list of organizations see the PetGroomer.com World Directory of the Pet Industry.
If they have taken an interest to join a grooming association is a good sign. Keep in mind though that membership is not "certification." Major organizations such as the National Dog Groomers Association of America (N.D.G.A.A.), International Pet Groomers (I.P.G.) and International Society of Canine Cosmetologists (I.S.C.C.) do offer voluntary workshop training leading to testing and certification, which may vary from certification for a breed, breed group or overall certification. Groomers successfully certified by an organization may be licensed to place initials indicating their certification after their names, and the logo of the organization in their advertising. For example, the N.D.G.A.A. offers certification testing to become:
Jill Groomer, N.C.M.G.

The N.C.M.G. stands for National Certified Master Groomer. It is very favorable to discover a well-certified pet groomer. In fairness, there remains thousands of groomers who are reputable but never sought certification. However, we acknowledge the effort and dedication it takes to become certified and favor it."*


Another informative link

http://www.tigardtimes.com/article/10966


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> What a sad, tragic, and avoidable death. I'm horrified to read that. And so glad that Bonnie is home groomed - not by me but we have a groomer come to the house. He bathes Bonnie in our kitchen sink and grooms her on the counter.
> 
> Oh that poor baby. And the family. Brings tears to my eyes. I hope the person responsible is brought to justice - but the animal cruelty laws are typically so lax that they'll probably get away with a slap on the wrist.[/B]



Wow, I wish I could find a groomer that did it right in my house! How did you find out about this groomer?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found out from a friend who used to run a pet supply store. Maybe look in your yellow pages or online for mobile groomers. This guy (Bonnie calls him Uncle Jim) is the best thing that could've happened to us. Before I found him I took her to a salon and the last time I took her, she clung to me and the guy said "Oh, she's always like this at first"! I knew that was the last time I'd take her there. And, Uncle Jim is less expensive than the salon I took Bonnie to. (She gets her hair done more often that I do!!!







)


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182424
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Several years ago we had a groomer that would come to our house also, we heard of her through our Vet. She injured her back and stopped grooming, so that is why we have not had a groomer since







She was very good, she would either pick up and bring to her home or do at our house, we miss her so much. Maybe your Vet has someone like that they could tell you about







Around my town the ones we have other than Petsmart make you leave them for half the day and don't let you stay and watch


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG..That is terrible, so sad..
That is why I have the mobile truck only one dog at a time is done.. Anything can happen you have to watch
out for everything, they are like babies they must be supervised all the time..

Andrea~


----------

